# Windows 7 - finding large files



## djchapple

I have a laptop running Windows 7 and I have my 240 GB HD set up with two partitions (C: and D. I have also set up some backup software to backup both C: and D: to an external HD (F.

However it would appear that the software is trying to backup drive C: to drive D:, instead of to drive F: and drive D: is now full.

I have had great difficulty finding where the backup file is stored on drive D: and my question is as below:

How can I find all large files stored on a hard drive?

I have tried simply looking through all the directories and after deleting many unused file I managed to delete the culprit but in many cases Windows explorer did not give the size of some of the files with weird file names.


----------



## maceman

Our software jv16 has a very good finding tools.
You can search by size. 
Trial (full version) for 60 days is free


----------



## Pikachuwee

What sort of backup software are you using?

Are you sure you configured it correctly?


----------



## djchapple

Pikachuwee said:


> What sort of backup software are you using?
> 
> Are you sure you configured it correctly?



Acronis on-click backup.

No I did not configure it correctly but this has been corrected and so this particular problem will not arise again.

However I am still interested in being able to find the largest files on a disc so that I can see if some more space can be liberated.


----------



## Pikachuwee

Well this software doesn't search for big files but it does tell you where the most of your space goes.

http://download.cnet.com/WinDirStat/3000-2248_4-10614593.html







Freeware.


----------



## djchapple

That's absolutely superb - and it works with Windows 7.

Many thanks.


----------

